# HCC Punta Mita Review



## vivalour (Apr 1, 2008)

As the warm breezes of Mexico’s Pacific coast quickly fade in our memory, I thought we should add to HCC travel lore with a review of our family trip. 

Location

Strictly speaking, the HCC house is not at Punta Mita. It’s part of an exclusive development called La Playa Estates located at Costa Banderas, about 10 minutes away from the posh Punta Mita enclave, which is further up the coast of Banderas Bay. The houses are built on a spread of hilly property bordered by Destiladeras Beach, well hidden and secured from the highway. In fact, the community of some 26 houses is doubly gated: first, sharing a security gate with Rancho Banderas, a timeshare resort on the adjacent property; and second, with its own electronic gate and manned security post. We felt so secure that we rarely locked the doors.

This is a place for genuine escape. Although not “beachfront” in real estate jargon, the house is truly a five-minute stroll to the pristine white sand of Distiladeras Beach. No fighting over beach chairs here!  Development is just beginning in this area, and in mid-March, the only competition for enjoying a piece of paradise came from occasional vacationers strolling along the shore.

La Playa Estates itself is still under development, with units being built as properties are purchased. Most are stucco buildings two to three stories high, each with an enclosed two-car garage. The houses are set well back from the interior cobblestone roadway and surrounded by lush greenery and cascades of bright pink bougainvillea. The whole area feels quite tropical and private. I believe that Private Escapes owns the unit next door, which appears to have a similar layout to HCC’s but only three bedrooms. 

Inside the house

The house interior is spread out on two levels, with an entry landing in between. Because of the multi-levels, access would be difficult for anyone who can’t easily climb stairs. The upper level, about 10 steps up from the front door, has a spacious master bedroom and ensuite bathroom, an open-concept family room, dining area, well-equipped kitchen, storage pantry, and laundry room with full-sized washer, dryer and purified water dispenser. HCC website photos give a pretty good idea of the décor, which is upscale modern, without being fussily overdone. (Not many throw pillows, guys.)

A covered outdoor terrace links the master bedroom and living areas. Furnished with comfortable rattan seating, it could easily accommodate a cocktail party for 20. The terrace is great for relaxing in the evening, scanning the ocean (which is visible over the treetops) for whales, having a coffee or catching up on email from the outside world. At night, anyone who likes to star-gaze can sit on the terrace and trace the constellations in the clear black sky. 

Back inside, the lower level has three more good-sized bedrooms, each with a king-sized bed and a full bathroom. Every bedroom in the house has a flat-screen television that receives both satellite TV and radio broadcasts.  Linking the rooms is a wide hallway that leads out to the BBQ, patio, picnic table and private pool. The pool, though too small for lap swimming, is a nice feature for families with young children. The backyard area also has a wood-burning clay pizza oven, a food preparation counter and sink, and a washroom. 

Shared recreational facilities within the development include a tennis court (about a 7-minute walk), exercise room (fairly basic), and a beautiful infinity pool adjacent to the beach. In the house’s storage room, which runs off one of the lower-level bedrooms, you’ll find tennis rackets and balls, boogie boards, basic snorkel gear, kids’ beach toys, a boom box, air mattresses, and a variety of cleaning supplies. Much appreciated was the twice weekly maid service at no extra charge. 

To sum up, it really is like a home-away-from-home, plus beach, pool and warm weather. We liked it so much that we spent most of our time there, except for a couple of day excursions. We enjoyed having almost all our meals at the house, partly out of convenience (and laziness) and partly because local produce was easy to buy, fresh and cheap. We bought most of our food at a new, Costco-type supermarket called Mega at Bucerias. It’s an easy 15-minute drive from the house on the road south to Nuevo Vallarta.  Mega has a fantastic selection of fresh vegetables, fruit, dairy products, meat, poultry and baked goods. There is also wine, beer, take-out pizza and an espresso coffee bar. Before the trip, we looked into having a few meals prepared by a personal chef through HCC, but the suggested menus didn’t blow us away – and the price did, given the low cost of local food and labor!  We did, however, ask HCC for the grocery pre-shop for some basic items.


Excursions

Other than boogie-boarding in the waves all afternoon and star-gazing after dinner, you can check out the “eco-adventures” run by tour companies based in Nuevo Vallarta and Puerto Vallarta. Taking advantage of a 20% discount offered by our car rental agency, we booked two trips with Vallarta Adventures: one was to do “whale watching” from a catamaran on the way to Las Calietas beach, where we had a fabulous lunch, swam and snorkelled. Las Calietas was once a hideaway for actor John Huston, who used it as the backdrop for his film "Night of the Iguana”.

Our other excursion was into the Sierra Madre Mountains in specially outfitted SUV trucks. Bumping along the dirt road, our guide, Esteban, gave an on-going commentary on Mexico's rural life, crops, culture and traditions. We also made several stops to see the "real" Mexico: a mountain village with a rural school; a tiny tortilla bakery; and a roadside food stand to get fresh coconuts that Esteban split, peeled, sliced and prepared with lime juice and seasonings for a delicious snack. We also took an hour-long hike along a jungle trail to check out the tropical fruit and nut trees, and jungle creatures. Great fun for all. Our final destination was a gorgeous beach at a small resort where we enjoyed a beachside BBQ buffet and then swam in the waves.

The HCC property is about a 45-minute drive to the hopping Puerto Vallarta scene, popular with the timeshare crowd. Foodies can dine their way to heaven in the many up-scale restaurants in PV, NV, Bucerias and even the nearby village of Punta Mita. HCC has prepared a great mini-directory of local restaurants, outfitters, leisure activities and sports, tours, etc. for PV that can also be used for Punta Mita. (Similar members’ trip-planning information is in the works and gradually being cranked out for Punta Mita and all other locations.)

The verdict

Our accommodations and experiences at HCC Punta Mita were delightful and confirmed our decision in joining HCC. We couldn't have had a more enjoyable stay at double the price, and we’re very much looking forward to “downsizing” at HCC's pied-a-terre in NYC later this month, and visiting HCC Stowe this summer.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 1, 2008)

vivalour said:


> Our accommodations and experiences at HCC Punta Mita were delightful and confirmed our decision in joining HCC. We couldn't have had a more enjoyable stay at double the price, and we’re very much looking forward to “downsizing” at HCC's pied-a-terre in NYC later this month, and visiting HCC Stowe this summer.



Awesome review....I am glad HCC was not bought out by Westgate  

We visited NYC and it is small but in a great location. We also visited Stowe and you will be very happy with the size as it is a huge 2-story 3 bedroom, 4 bath house.


----------



## tripTX (Apr 1, 2008)

*thanks*

Many thanks for the great review.  We're taking the extended family to Punta Mita this fall, so all the details were very helpful!


----------



## vivalour (Apr 1, 2008)

tripTX said:


> Many thanks for the great review.  We're taking the extended family to Punta Mita this fall, so all the details were very helpful!



My pleasure --you will enjoy it!


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice review.  The first pic on the HCC website shows the infinity pool but it looks like the beach is right there, not a 5 minute stroll ... optical illusion?  What is 'in between' the pool and the beach -- other homes?


----------



## vivalour (Apr 1, 2008)

The setup is thus: homes, communal plaza with variety of seating (not shown in the photo, but adjacent to the pool), communal infinity pool, beach. The HCC house has its own pool, in the backyard (not shown in web photos).
There are a few private homes with direct access to the beach, but I suspect their price range is in the multi-millions. The HCC unit is located a 5-minute walk away from both infinity pool and beach. In fact, the sound of the surf was so loud at night that it took us a while to get used to it.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 1, 2008)

It looks like a beautiful infinity pool but I think highly misleading that it wasn't identified as communal -- I would have assumed it was in the backyard of the HCC house as the house pool wasn't shown or identified.


----------



## Bourne (Apr 1, 2008)

vivalour said:


> The setup is thus: homes, communal plaza with variety of seating (not shown in the photo, but adjacent to the pool), communal infinity pool, beach. The HCC house has its own pool, in the backyard (not shown in web photos).
> There are a few private homes with direct access to the beach, but I suspect their price range is in the multi-millions. The HCC unit is located a 5-minute walk away from both infinity pool and beach. In fact, the sound of the surf was so loud at night that it took us a while to get used to it.




My all time favorite home at La Playa Estate...

http://www.lapuntarealty.com/casadelasflores/index.htm


----------



## vivalour (Apr 1, 2008)

ah yes, there it is....


----------



## vivalour (Apr 2, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> It looks like a beautiful infinity pool but I think highly misleading that it wasn't identified as communal -- I would have assumed it was in the backyard of the HCC house as the house pool wasn't shown or identified.



From what I understand, "infinity pools" are designed for beachfront locations to give way to the view without any impediments. On the HCC website there is a chart clearly listing features of each property. So it is clear to members that the HCC Punta Mita house itself is not "beachfront". I don't see a problem here....


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 2, 2008)

Clear to members perhaps but not those considering joining -- especially at www.highcountryclub.com and I couldn't see a chart list of features.  

You have the advantage of having been there -- many people have not and refer to the pictures to see if it is of interest.  And when the pictures lead off with an unidentified infinity pool you make the assumption it's in your backyard...especially if the home's own pool is not pictured.  Having said that, the description at the above url does mention it's a 'short stroll' to the beach or infinity pool - but I missed that as the pictures were so inviting.  Would have appreciated a floorplan too.

I don't mean to make you defensive about your decision to join HCC, just making suggestions on improvements to the website.


----------



## saluki (Apr 2, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> It looks like a beautiful infinity pool but I think highly misleading that it wasn't identified as communal -- I would have assumed it was in the backyard of the HCC house as the house pool wasn't shown or identified.



Read the words, pwr...it's pretty clear:

"It’s a short stroll to the beach and clubhouse, where you can cool down in the infinity pool".


----------



## saluki (Apr 2, 2008)

Vivalour-

Outstanding review & I'm glad to hear that your family had a great trip. I think I need to take some pointers as my Beaver Creek Arrowhead review did not garner any replies - not even a needle from pwrshift... .

One question regarding the beach. I see the thatched umbrella & beach chair photo on the site. Are those readily available on the beach & are they located near the pool? I love hanging at the beach but don't like to bake in the sun.


----------



## TarheelTraveler (Apr 2, 2008)

Vivalour -

Did you happen to eat at the Cafe des Artistes outpost in Punta Mita?  It was supposed to be open when we were there in January, but not surprisingly was still being worked on.  The restaurant garners rave reviews for its other locations in the PV area.


----------



## vivalour (Apr 2, 2008)

saluki said:


> Vivalour-
> 
> Outstanding review & I'm glad to hear that your family had a great trip. I think I need to take some pointers as my Beaver Creek Arrowhead review did not garner any replies - not even a needle from pwrshift... .
> 
> One question regarding the beach. I see the thatched umbrella & beach chair photo on the site. Are those readily available on the beach & are they located near the pool? I love hanging at the beach but don't like to bake in the sun.



Sal, 
I read your review, liked it and found it useful -- maybe the more exotic properties get more replies -- who knows?  Since we're still buried in the white stuff here (no joke), Colo skiiing is not as attractive to us as a warm beach!

About the beach -- there are a couple of those thatched umbrellas and  padded lounge chairs on the beach side, and I think I also saw a few portable umbrellas in the storage room at the house. On the pool side, there's plenty of shade, depending on where you sit. You won't have to bake at all. It's great for families with young children who need watching because the area doesn't have many people around, and kids can play in the sand or pool while adults sit comfortably in the shade. The sand is very clean as well, and the only objectionable item washed onto shore was a dead puffer fish that my 11-year-old son found quite fascinating. All-in-all, as I said, we had very few complaints.


----------



## vivalour (Apr 2, 2008)

TarheelTraveler said:


> Vivalour -
> 
> Did you happen to eat at the Cafe des Artistes outpost in Punta Mita?  It was supposed to be open when we were there in January, but not surprisingly was still being worked on.  The restaurant garners rave reviews for its other locations in the PV area.



We didn't eat there, but I seem to remember reading something online about it when I was researching the area. Sorry I can't help you there. We did try a place called Sandrina's in Bucerias which was very mediocre. The food was disappointing and not cheap. The decor was "wild west" bordello with a small mannequin pis fountain that my son found outrageous. 

Since it was advertised as a "family-friendly restaurant," we thought it might be safer than a more upscale place. However, there were quite a few other diners there, and no other kids than our own, so maybe others don't have such refined tastes! 

About the Cafe, you might try to google it along with Punta Mita.


----------



## Bourne (Apr 2, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> Clear to members perhaps but not those considering joining -- especially at www.highcountryclub.com and I couldn't see a chart list of features.
> 
> You have the advantage of having been there -- many people have not and refer to the pictures to see if it is of interest.  And when the pictures lead off with an unidentified infinity pool you make the assumption it's in your backyard...*especially if the home's own pool is not pictured.*  Having said that, the description at the above url does mention it's a 'short stroll' to the beach or infinity pool - but I missed that as the pictures were so inviting.  Would have appreciated a floorplan too.
> 
> I don't mean to make you defensive about your decision to join HCC, just making suggestions on improvements to the website.



  

http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Punta_Mita.asp?ph=2


----------



## vivalour (Apr 2, 2008)

Bourne said:


> http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Punta_Mita.asp?ph=2



Yes, that's the backyard pool all right -- clear as daylight for everyone to see -- even non-members!  Maybe we need labels here tho....


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 2, 2008)

I thought that was the hot tub.  Pretty small pool, don't you think?


----------



## Bourne (Apr 2, 2008)

Pool chairs with a hot tub!!!


----------



## saluki (Apr 2, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> I thought that was the hot tub.  Pretty small pool, don't you think?



C'mon, pwr. There's ample room for you, your dog & a full squad of Hooters girls!


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 2, 2008)

Now you're talkin !  It must be the only HCC place that allows dogs!



saluki said:


> C'mon, pwr. There's ample room for you, your dog & a full squad of Hooters girls!


----------

